# espresso help



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

as a double espresso is approx 17g finely ground beans in a standard 58mm portafilter, i am using a 54mm on a sage duo temp pro but not getting the results i want, should i be aiming for less coffee say 14 or 15g and work up from there?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When you say not getting the results you want , can you be more specific .

Bitter ? Sour ? Too strong ? to weak ?

How much espresso is the 17 g dose making ? Preferably by weight ...over roughly what time ? How does it taste...

Oh and what coffee are you using , is it fresh roasted and are you grinding it yourself


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> When you say not getting the results you want , can you be more specific .
> 
> Bitter ? Sour ? Too strong ? to weak ?
> 
> ...


thanks Mrboots for the prompt reply, Sorry i should of been more elaborate, im making approx 35g of espresso from 17g, pulled over 28 seconds using illy Espresso Classic Roast Coffee Beans ground myself, tastes bitter?

any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like a:

1. Use fresh roasted beans not Illy

2. Grind finer

3. Reduce dose


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

NJD1977 said:


> Sounds like a:
> 
> 1. Use fresh roasted beans not Illy
> 
> ...


i have tried 3 other supermarket beans including lavazza whilst i wait for my fresh beans from rave to arrive, with the supermarket beans i always get a bitter taste? i assumed supermarket beans would taste stale or weak not always bitter?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have tried a few supermarket beans (in similar situations to yourself) and they have all been incredibly bitter - I'm not talking slight bitter edge, I mean utterly undrinkable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sainsbury's finest Kenyan beans were quite drinkable, I found.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Change the beans


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Change the beans


Yeah Jeebsy, sort it out man.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I always find supermarket beans to be of a really bad quality, always stale, some even burnt.

I buy from HasBean / Rountons Coffee, usually get it having been roasted less than 3 days prior, you obviously pay a small premium but it is much better.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like the beans. Try grinding finer and extracting less say 28gout with the supermarket.


----------

